# Looking for speaker enclosures for the front door speakers or advice on deadening



## 2014CruzeOwner (Aug 26, 2021)

Hello everybody I recently replaced my front two stock speakers with a pair of infinity reference speakers with an amp (60w rms) I wanted to ask if anybody had any experience with enclosures that let it play from 70ish hz and up because I have a sub, and I wanted to know if the better option would be to seal and deaden the door, or just find some remade enclosures? If so also have any suggestions.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Welcome Aboard!









 MDF Speaker Baffle


In June, I'll be building an order of MDF baffles for the Cruze. MDF baffles or speaker "rings" are used to mount speakers securely to the door in a way that won't rattle. These baffles will allow you to fit a 3" deep speaker on our doors while clearing the door panel. The baffles are coated...




www.cruzetalk.com












2016 Cruze limited sound treatment


I’ve got a few questions in regards to treating the Cruze doors. I got some sound proofing material and started the inside of my front doors. I’m Not sure where all to treat on the inside of my and then I’ve noticed people also put treatment on the panel itself. Mine is covered in material...




www.cruzetalk.com





Don't forget to introduce yourself and your Cruze here.


----------



## Cruzing12 (Oct 10, 2020)

Two pieces of MDF glued together. Using a drill bit, string, pencil and a jig saw. 

Everything is solid, using rtv to glue the speaker down to the glue coated wood, and the ring to the door. Everything is solid that the shell of the door vibrates.

Also if your looking for an increase in the higher frequency why not a two way speaker? The little tweeters add so much. JL Audio cx650 2 way.


----------

